# full body clip on a gypsy horse



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, just kidding... But, I did clip her whole body with clipper guards! what a difference though... feel free to critique it's a work in progress for the next few days. I won't be clipping her winter coat away it's still very thick just more even...
she still has a mustache though, LOL, gotta keep that!

anywho...

before










after


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

She looks great! Looks like a lot of work though. (; And nice braids, too!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, thanks!

My clippers sure had their work cut out for them! after the first day/ hour and a half of trimming I had to call it quits and resume the next day. This is the first time I've ever clipped a horse before, thank you for the kind words.

I'm going to continue to trim/shape her up a bit sometime next week, LOL.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Great job! She looks not so woolly now.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Great job. All you needed to do at this point was to clip off the belly mane and clean up the face. I wouldn't do any more until after shedding, if that even becomes necessary. 

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you featheredfeet,

I'm done trimming length wise. I think it's a nice thickness for a winter coat. It's still thicker than most of the horses full winter coat, LOL. I think I will go over it with a similar length guard to even everything up. I'm taking her to a halter class on the 16th and she's going up against some clydes I hear.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

You reminded me that I must clip the fluffy pony too .. You can't see it so much in the photo but you can make an idea judging by his beard . He is even more fluffier now if that's possible. Incredible how fast their hair grows.

He was clipped 6-7 times this year, the last clip being 2 months ago, a trace clip so that's why he doesn't have to much hair on his belly.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Love his moustache, DE!

Lizzie


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

Something I learned my first time that helped tremendously.

If you aren't going to ride the clipped horse for a few days after clipping, give them a good bath, then soak them with Show Sheen, or something of the the like. It helps the clippers to glide.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Love his moustache, DE!
> 
> Lizzie


His mustache is certainly due for a trim.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh no. Please don't trim. We love those Gypsy moustaches. My daughter had a mare with one like that. I could have murdered her, when she trimmed it. 

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

she parked out like a goof ball


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What fun. He sets himself up very nicely.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

What a pretty girl. She did so great for her first show. Nothing fazed her one bit, and she was cool, calm, and relaxed the entire time despite the two hour drive in the wee hours of the morning to get there, LOL. Not to mention all of the waiting once we were there and the several hours of prep work before the class. X-D such a good girl. She didn't place unfortunately but, I'm still just as proud of her she held her own against some of the nicest conformed reining mares I've seen in a while. I could hear people talking about her from the ring during the class and had cowboys coming up to compliment her. Truly couldn't be more proud of her today .


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

*flails* Oh how badly I want a Gypsy now! All you Gypsy owners posting your beautiful, gorgeous, stunning pictures, making me jealous!! Haha, anyways, she is amazing!! Great clip


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks a bundle!!! Grooming for this show, was quite the undertaking.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry Ashley, about calling her - a him.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

no problem featheredfeet,

honest mistake.


----------

